# ProfiNet CIFX-50RE Karte als Slave



## Nadia (9 August 2011)

Guten Tag,

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit CIFX-50RE karte von Hilscher, wollte sie als Slave Testen. meine Frage lautet so:
gibt es eine Möglichkeit dass ich eine Kommunikation teste wenn ich nur Internet anschluss und PC und die karte habe?

vielen Dank


----------



## erdmann (18 August 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es nicht wirklich.

Um einen Slave zu testen, muss man schon einen Master haben.
Einfachste Möglichlichkeit mit eine Simatic, billigste Möglichkeit mit 
einem Master- Simulator und einem USB- RS485 Adapter.

Master- Simulatoren gibts im Internet, (wenn auch funktionsmässig stark eingeschränkt), davon laufen auch einige mit USB- RS485 Adaptern.

mfg
Erdmann


----------



## Nadia (19 August 2011)

*Hilscher Karte Cifx50re Profinet*

Hallo Erdmann,

danke für Ihre Antwort, mein Problem ist so, ich muss nach italien um eine Anlage zu installieren, muss mein Rechner als Slave im profinet installiert werden um daten mit Master austauschen..das Problem ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Profinet ...ich habe durchgelesen mehrmals aber bin nicht sicher ob ich verstanden habe oder nicht da ich nicht testen kann... ich brauche Funktionen für read/write aber ich habe 2 Arten gefunden ein mal : 
xChannelPutPacket/xChannelGetPacket   und ein mal xChannelIORead/xChannelIOWrite und ich weiss nicht welche von den Funktionen benutze ich ...


danke für die Hilfe.


----------

